# Stuhl zum langen sitzen.



## jackrecher69 (20. März 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor  diesen Chefsessel zu kaufen und auf Amazon hören sich die Bewertungen gar nicht so schlecht an aber ist er wirklich gut?
Hat jemand in diesem Forum bereits Erfahrung oder kann mir einen anderen Chefsessel empfehlen? Budget liegt bei maximal 150€ und der Stuhl sollte bis zu 120 KG aushalten.


----------



## Olstyle (20. März 2014)

Stühle muss man probe sitzen und Betten probe liegen. Da ist Onlineversand ausnahmsweise keine gute Alternative.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2014)

Ohne Selbstversuch würde ich es mir nicht antun wie schon erwähnt und den Preisrahmen würde ich am ehesten ausreizen und vielleicht sogar eher ein reduziertes Vorjahresmodell nehmen


----------



## h_tobi (20. März 2014)

Das sehe ich genau so, vor allem würde ich kein (Kunst) Leder benutzen, das wird im Sommer recht ekelig.

Geh am Besten in einige Möbelgeschäfte und schau dir einige Stühle an, vor allem achte auf die Höhe und 
wie bequem du darin sitzt.

Ich habe schon einige billige Chefsessel (~50€) verschlissen und habe dieses Mal etwas mehr investiert 
und bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2014)

Sogar um 100 Taler ist Qualität nicht zwingend gegeben, habe da auch schon einiges durch. Die 50 Taler Riege taugt meist nur für einen Flachköpper am Strand


----------



## Azzzz (20. März 2014)

das ne gute frage,habe auch viel probiert  

inzwischen zock ich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas in der art ,dazu musst aber ein niedrigen tisch haben


----------



## drstoecker (20. März 2014)

habe seit einiger zeit so ein teil vom norma für 30 €. habe letzes jahr mal neue flüsterrollen gekauft, da sich die alten fast aufgelöst haben. übrigends liege ich gewichtstechnisch noch etwas über dir.


----------



## ColorMe (20. März 2014)

Bei 150€ Budget solltest du überlegen nicht einfach zu stehen. Verstehen muss man das wirklich nicht. Da gibt man unmengen € für Hardware etc. aus und am Ende spart man am Stuhl.
Vielleicht solltet du doch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. Kann da besonders Wagner und Ergohuman empfehlen. Den Tip mit Probesitzen kann ich hierbei nur bedingt nachvollziehen, denn ein guter Stuhl lässt sich auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse komplett anpassen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. März 2014)

Man könnte sich einen günstigen bürostuhl kaufen und dann einen autositz draufschrauben.

Da autositze auch für langes sitzen ausgelegt sind.


----------



## QUAD4 (20. März 2014)

wenn du günstig an einem otto zapf dran kommst dann kann ich dir den empfehlen. das geld lohnt sich 
Office-Profishop - Topstar Chefsessel Otto Zapf Chair (echt Leder braun) - ZA290AB4 Topstar Chefsessel Otto Zapf Chair (echt Leder braun) - ZA290AB4 ZA290AB4


----------



## benTi1985 (20. März 2014)

Ich persönlich habe den (meinen Markus) und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Sehr gute Sitzpolsterung, stabile Armlehnen. Lässt sich per Schraubmechanismus an das Körpergewicht anpassen.

Top.

(Leider nur bis 110kg)


----------



## Der_G4mer (1. Juni 2014)

Ich find meinen sehr bequem, und der sieht auch sehr edel aus. Hat ein bisschen was von einem loungesessel (ich hoffe doch die heißen so)

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/60278641/#/80280030


----------

